# Common Mistakes



## Andrew Green (Dec 7, 2005)

What are some of the most common mistakes everyone sees (or makes  ) while grappling?

I'll start 

- Butt up in the air when on top
- Head up when on top
- Staying flat on back when on bottom.
- pushing away when on bottom
- Trying to force a technique dispite another one being wide open (tunnel vision)
- Letting the elbows come away from the body when shooting
- Wrapping arms around top person while side mounted
- Looking down while in a clinch

How about the rest of you? (or am I gonna have to keep going?  )


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

- not keeping knees together and butt in tight to shoulder when attempting an arm bar

-not controlling the hips when attempting to break guard


----------



## MJS (Dec 8, 2005)

Not maintaining good position.  For example:  If you're in side mount, instead of staying in tight, minimizing any movements from the bottom person, you instead, allow them ways to escape.

Mike


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 8, 2005)

Trying to "win" every time you roll.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Trying to force a technique dispite another one being wide open (tunnel vision)


 
Guilty!

- Not stabilizing right away when you get the mount
- Giving your back by turning away
- Fighting a fully secured armbar when you should be tapping


----------



## Sam (Dec 8, 2005)

oooo! *is gonna remember these*

I'm taking an intro judo class next semester.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 8, 2005)

Not staying 'Focused'-  Allowing adrenalin to take over and becoming animalistic.

Not resting enough.. Take those moments when either locked or knotted up.. and REST~!

Expending to much energy by flailing and not concentrating. See first one 

Just a few that come to mind.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 8, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Not staying 'Focused'-  Allowing adrenalin to take over and becoming animalistic.
> 
> Not resting enough.. Take those moments when either locked or knotted up.. and REST~!
> 
> ...



Usually when doing the above, people forget to breathe.  Amazing how many people hold their breath while rolling.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 8, 2005)

Not Relaxing
Not wanting to tap
Using your arms
To much strength
Not Relaxing


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2005)

Definately not relaxing!!! This seems to be the 
biggest problem when teaching new students, 
whether standing up or on the ground. The only
differance is that on the ground you tire so quickly
if you are not relaxed. Stay relaxed and you will not
tire as quickly and you will see the openings or feel 
them as they are presented to you.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2005)

The other thread reminded me...

Keeping your guard closed


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2005)

How about... Letting go when your opponent is really rilly p-oed.  But if you're talking about competiton... well that's outta my league since I've never done grappling that way.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's a bit of a classic, guys that like too punch and don't know much grappling sometimes do this:

You're in someones guard and they climb their legs up high on your back, it will feel like you could just pull yourself out.  Don't, you are being baited and about to get armbarred or triangled


----------

